# Having trouble finding goat feed



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I found out today that I was not buying goat feed, but SWEET feed. So I have been calling around to find goat feed. Other than Purina at TSC I have found nothing I can use. A lot of people around me use the F-R-M feed, which is medicated and says 

WARNING:  DO NOT FEED TO GOATS PRODUCING MILK FOR FOOD.

All the people that used to sell ADM, no longer carry it or don't carry the Goat Feed and unless you can buy more that 2 sacks a month, won't order it. There is a 5000 pound minimum for the store to order it. 

What do I do. Here in the south, alfalfa is ridiculous, so all I have is pellets. What can I feed my babies? :/


----------



## helmstead (Feb 17, 2011)

Are you nowhere near Jasper?


----------



## helmstead (Feb 17, 2011)

BTW that FRM feed that's medicated is FINE for all goats as long as you're not MILKING them for you guys to drink - then you'd want a non medicated dairy goat formula...but babies need the medicated feed.

In a pinch, you can put a milking doe on 16% pelleted horse feed if you just can't find a non medicated goat pellet.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Feb 17, 2011)

So since Hershey (my buckling) needs the Ammonium Chloride since I feed Fescue/orchard mix, I could feed him the medicated feed because he needs it?

Then I could feed the Purina to my does (one I'm milking). Jasper is 2.5 hours away. 

PS Annabell says HELLO!!! Actually she's telling Millie that she is now Boss goat around here and don't mess with The AB.   I absolutely love the tongue wagging and snorting and that Millie and Skye actually run from her. Then sneak back and try to sniff carefully and she runs them off again. It is hilarious. Don't laugh at my milk stand (in the back ground) which is a work in progress. I didn't want legs on it YET. I wanted to milk a few times and gradually raise it up to see what height  was more comfortable and when they would need a step to jump up. 







The white things are legs to a canopy, yes I'm milking under the canopy. We are in the process of roofing my shed and re-running the fence. I finally decided where to put the milk shed, much to the delight of my husband.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 17, 2011)

I miss my AB...

The medication has nothing to do with AC...it's either gonna be deccox or rumesin for cocci prevention.  It's HARD to find a feed with AC in it in GA.  I know ADM's Doe & Buck DC has AC in it, but you say you have trouble finding ADM feeds.  You'll have to read tags.  Really, ALL of your goats except those you're milking for human consumption should be on a medicated feed.

You can buy AC in bulk from Hoeggers, I think...if you can't find a feed with it already mixed in.  Also, Manna Pro makes a loose mineral available at TSC with AC in it.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Kate, I never thought about that. I will buy the medicated feed for my other girls (+Hershey) and buy something different for AB. I really don't like the Purina, but if it's all I can get......... :/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 17, 2011)

I am feeling really blessed to be so near so many great feed stores, besides a TSC, and a Farm Choice, We have 4 co-ops stores all under a 20 minute drive from us. The co-ops offer outstanding feeds and minerals blended on-site, plus other brands like Purina, sweet-lix, ect....     

Good luck finding feed for you goats.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi AB!  There is a power vacuum here right now without her. 

Nothing else to add about the feed, except that we do pick up our ADM feeds in Jasper and if you want me to snag a few bags when the goat train arrives and it's time to pick up your fabulous mini-nubian I could have them here for you.


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Nicki, that may be what I do. I was all excited about the FRM goat feed (which is a alfalfa base) until the medicated part came to play. BUT I can totally use it for the dry does and my Hershey love bug. I can't take a decent picture of him, he's always jumping on me, lol. 






walking off dejectedly after I left him,  






I just can't get a good picture.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 17, 2011)

Getting goats to stand still for a picture is nothing less than a science, I'm convinced.


----------

